# Neue Kartensets



## Pupsi_Baer (16. Dezember 2010)

Hier sind die neuen Kartensets:

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema. Was meint ihr wie viel Geld kann man mit den Teilen machen? In Anbetracht, dass sie nur eine Handvoll auf jedem Server bereits ihr eigen nennen können.

Ich selber bin gerade nämlich dabei welche herzustellen und konnte fürs VulkanSet auf Anhieb 30k bekommen obwohl da noch Puffer nach oben ist wies scheint.


----------



## Dark_Lady (16. Dezember 2010)

Ganz simple Antwort - die karten haben exakt den Wert, den die Leute bereit sind, dafür zu zahlen - und den kannst du bei dir auf dem Server nur durchs beobachten von AH ud Handelschannel rausfinden - oder durch testweises einstellen ins AH zu deiner Meinung nach passenden Preisen...


----------



## WackoJacko (20. Dezember 2010)

Die werden sicherlich 20k aufwärts wert sein.

Allein der Farmaufwand für die Infernotinten und dann muss man das unter Umständen mehrere male machen bis der gleiche Typ von Karte 8x herauskommt (is ja immer random)

Von daher dürfte das schon was wert werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Dezember 2010)

meine erste doppelte einzelkarte für 5k g verkauft. macht fürs set 40k. 20k gingen ja anfang wotlk die sets weg


----------



## Vandesan (28. Januar 2011)

Also auf meinem Server kann man für eines der Sets locker 35 k verlangen und selbst da reißen dies dir noch aus den Händen da kann man viel verdienen auch wenn der Farmaufwand ein großer ist


----------



## Nowall (9. Februar 2011)

Wo Farmt man das Vulkan Set also die Funken Karten?


----------



## Virikas (16. Mai 2011)

Genaus wie alle anderen Karten(sets) auch.
- Jede Menge Tinte herstellen.
- Dunkelmondkarte der Zerstörung herstellen.
- Hoffen, dass Funkenkarten bei rauskommen.
- Hoffen, dass Funkenkarten die man noch nicht hat bei rauskommen.

Als Ansatzpunkt: Für meine Tsunamikarte hab ich knapp 5000 (==250 Stacks) Gertenrohr zermahlen. Nebenbei kamen allerdings noch eine Erdbeben und eine Hurrikankarte bei raus. Vulkan fehlten mir 2 Karten, die ich dann über tauschen meiner überflüssigen Wellenkarten bekommen habe. Gertenrohr deshalb, weils vergleichsweise schnell spawned und der Anteil Höherwertigerer Pigmente höher ist, als bei Aschenblüte/Schleier/Sturmwinde. zudem hatte ich das Glück, dass da grad der Monster Respawn nach Patch war, der einem ~1000 Gertenrohr/Stunde gebracht hat. Aktuell sind in Uldum selbst zu den Offzeiten maximal ~500/Stunde drin.


----------

